# new hives setup



## beehive (Jan 3, 2009)

here are our new hives in our yard 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3454304680/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3453489935/


----------



## Natalie (Jan 14, 2009)

Your set up is great and your whole yard is really nice.
Congratualtions!


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

that's pretty sweet
reminds me I need to go pull some weeds and stuff
very nice setup

Dave


----------



## rjphil (Feb 13, 2009)

Beautiful !!


----------

